# Need some help please.



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey everyone I just need your help in figuring out what I could possibly have I will give you my complete list of symptoms. But beware this post could be ridicolously long so I'm really sorry about that.Diarrhoea - Sometimes would be loose and watery but most of the time just soft it can also have a really foul smell and sometimes come out a sandy color almost yellow. And I have seen a few unusual things in itbut I don't know if it's undigested food because most of the stuff in there I have never eaten. Also seen about 2 Tiny white specs and something lodged in one of them. I think I may be seeing tiny bits of blood or red particles in my stool also but not so concerned as I don't have Hemmies or anything.Nausea - It practically is overwhelming and constant and feels like I'm going to throw up.Flatulence - This one comes as big sudden explosions and it's constant it can also smell of sulfur and it can also be warm and bubbly.Tenderness in Stomach - When you press on my Stomach and Lower it hurts really bad and it gets very tense.Fecal Incontinence - I have had that for a little while but that problem is solved and out of the way thank goodness for that.Stomach Noises - It's not your average run of the mill I'm hungry feed me stomach noises it's more like I don't like whatever this is that's bothering me.Loud Bowel Noises - Those ones are notorious because it can become quite loud and disruptive and I can feel this constant rumbling all through my Intestines that go all the way to my Rectum.Mucus in stools - I have only had that twice but the second time I got it nothing came out but just plain mucus. I call these Mucus attacks when they happen because the only thingthat would come out is mucus but I would also get it when I pass stool.Loss of Appetite - When I get Nauseous I tend to stop eating and lose my appetite very easily.Increase in Appetite - This one has been happening a lot lately no matter how much I would eat I just want more and more I could out eat my brother now and he is a big guy.Unusual Cravings - This is another one that's been happening a lot normally the cravings would be for Sugar and Starchy and also Junky foods foods that Parasites love.Bloody Sputum - This only happened once I spat out what seemed like a jelly like substance and it had blood in it. It was very thick mucus.Headaches - The good news is I don't get that much but on the rare occassion that I do it would feel like a hammer pounding in my head. I am starting to have these a lot more now.Malaise - People I have been around say I look very pale and sickly. Mainly because I'm Anemic.Weight Loss - People also say I have lost a tremendous amount of weight. I actually have been losing a lot of weight as of late which the suspect woulddefinitely be a Tapeworm.Anemia - I have been Anemic because of the issue with my periods but that's cleared up now but I feel I'm becoming Anemic all over again. This is mainly a mystery formy doctors as I eat tons of red meat and I'm on the pill for my period so I don't really get my period every month.Fatigue - I would just be tired all the time and would constantly feel like falling asleep and also wouldn't be able to really function at all.Muscle Soreness - Yes I do get sore muscles a lot but this isn't normal. It's very terrible now I feel like I can't move at all.Pinching feeling - I get this pinching type feeling in my Intestines that also goes down to my Rectum and it feels like there is something in there biting me.Would definitely be a big worm biting into me.Slithery feeling - Not only that but I feel like something is moving in my intestines and it's not the movement of gas because that's more a bubbly and sudden feeling. It's most definitelythe movement of a big worm I also get kicking and poking in different parts of my intestines and the movement happens a lot when I eat things that it does or doesn't like and it can also stop moving aswell tricking me into thinking it's not there.Anxiety - I have been suffering with this all of my life but I have noticed a big increase in my Anxiety. Parasites can secrete toxins that affect your nervous system resulting in things likethis especially if your already suffering from Anxiety.Depression - I just started to get this. As above Parasites secrete toxins resulting in this.Rashes and Eczema - I only experienced this while in Colorado for a Ski holiday first time I have been in really high altitude but that probably has nothing to do with thiswhat so ever. I have never really had this ever even in high altitudes which means my worms had a play in this.Unclear thinking - I sometimes have forgetfulness and everything associated with that. Yes a lot of those sort of symptoms associated with brain acitivity.Dizziness - It get's quite weird and unusual. And it's definitely more noticable now.Heart Palpitations - I have been getting this so much and my heart would be beating harder aswell.Uncontrollable Anger - Sometimes I would go on these outrages when I really don't want to I have become quite aggressive







.Flu like symptoms - Nasal Congestion and Runny noses and those sort of things.Itchiness - It can go all over my body but mostly in my ears, nose, lady parts and my bottom (Anus) And also all over my body and my eyes. I have noticed an increasein the itching especially in the bottom.Burning in Stomach - I feel like my Stomach is going on fire sometimes this is especially true when I need to go to the toilet. But it's because the Parasites are busy burrowingtheir little toxic fangs in my Stomach.Coldsore - I think I may be getting a coldsore because I have a sore on my lip that never has been there it started yesterday. It turns out it was a different sore that I got not a cold sore. Muscle Twitching - It goes through my entire body it can sometimes be one twitch then go onto a different part of the body andsometimes it can have a twitch attack that goes on for a few seconds or so on other parts. This would be due to a defiecency I reckon.Vommitting - I had one lovely episode when I was on holidays it was so terrible.Weakness - I feel like I'm just wasting away pretty much.Joint Pain - Some of the time I will get really bad pains in my knees and elbows and my back and neck.Abdominal Pain - Yes I have a lot of general abdominal pain and pain and spasms in the intestines.Fever - I think I'm starting to get fevers but I'm not entirely sure but I do get awful chills when I get the flare ups.Turns out I do get fevers.Bloating - Oh boy I look like I'm pregnant not a good look for an underweight girl.Dry Skin - My skin looks a little bit scaly and they feel dry.Dry Hair - My hair can go from dry to very oily.Brittle Hair - I can see where the ends are splitting and also breaking off.Hair Loss - I'm losing so much here it's not funny I can run my fingers through my hair and have a bunch in my hand.Mood Swings - My mood has been very unreal since this has happened I would be angry one minute then the next I would be crying.Nervousness - I do get this one a lot but it has become quite frequent.Restlessness - This one I hate I really do.Drooling While Asleep - I would wake up with gobs of drool coming out and my pillow wet with drool.Disturbed Sleep - I hate this one aswell I would wake up at all different times of the night and just be like go back to sleep.Muscle Cramping - I have been having this one quite a bit and it really hurts.Pain in the Navel - This one I truly hate because it would pretty much cause a flare up.Pains in my back, thighs and shoulders - It would be a pretty distinct pain it could be arthritic or dull and crampy.Excessive Saliva - I would have enough Saliva to fill a cup.Respiratory Problems - My Asthma has been playing up again.Body Odor - My body odor is so strong smelling it is so bad I would probably have to go through a million roll on deodarants.Dark Circles Under Eyes - This one is very bad and noticable.Insomnia - Doesn't really need an explanation but I'm not liking it one bit.Gastritis - This one is only mild and doesn't really cause me any problems.Colon Polyps - I have had 1 removed but it would definitely not be cancerous.Blood in Stool - I'm starting to notice some blood in my stools and it isn't food or Hemmies or Fissures.I also suffer from Nocturnal Diarrhea that keeps me up all night in the bathroom I hate it and the shocking symptoms that accompany it doesn't help.My immune system would probably be stuffed up to so I will need to get that one checked out aswell.I'm also thinking that I definitely have a few Vitamin and Mineral Defieciencies and Malabsorption problems that I will need to get tested for most definitely. Tapeworm would be the big clue here.And also I'm wanting to get the blood tests for my White blood cells (Eosinphils) to see if they are high and also my Immunogloblin checked to see if it's low and a few other things that IWould like have done. Then I'm going into more stool testing from somewhere like Metametrix or somewhere I can find in Australia.That's all I can think of at the moment if I think of more or have new symptoms I will be sure to post them here.So I went to my doctor who thought it was IBS but she pretty much ruled that out and my Anxiety aswell because that would never do any of these things to me.So I got a Blood Test done and of course I'm about to do my Stool testing and so I should find out results from that and then it's off to the Gastroenterologist and probably off to the hospital for some procedures. My doctor thought it might of been the Birth Control Pill I'm taking to get rid of the problem with my periods but she ruled that outaswell because it's never caused me one problem and I have been on it for a year she said it would of happened awhile ago when I was first taking it.I take Microgynon 20ED for those that might be interested and I have also been taking Diarhoea medication because I just can't cope with it. So I'm hoping anyone can help me outor going through the same things thank you very much for reading my insanely long post. One last thing I have been through this for 4 months it first started in January.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,I'm a little surprised that IBS has been ruled out before all testing is complete. This is because IBS is diagnosed by the exclusion of every other possible cause. Obviously I can't comment about the birth control pill other than to ask are there not alternatives? IBS manifests/shows itself differently to different people (if was the same for us all then it might be easier to treat - ever cure!), so your symptoms may be particular to you.I would wait until all testing is complete before getting too stressed out, and remember, if you are not happy with the medical treatment you are receiving, then you can ask for a second opinion - or change doctors (it may involve starting all the testing from scratch but IBS may not br ruled out quite so quickly before isolating the problem).Baz


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree I will definitely be waiting until I get all my test results back before jumping into any actual conclusions.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have all of your symptoms except Nausea and bloody sputum. I have had IBS for about 6 years, but many of the other symptoms such as malaise, anxiety, muscle and joint pain, headaches for much longer, so there are some different things going on. IBS, for me, has caused some vitamin deficiencies, particularly with water soluble vitamins such as the B Vitamin Complex. And that, in turn has caused another set of problematic symptoms or worsened ones that I already had. I have had positive results from taking a B-100 (yeast-free) complex, Folic Acid, kelp, and a multivitamin. I also take a calcium supplement with Potassium if I am having a lot of watery D. I have also had about an 80% recovery from IBS following the low-FODMAP diet very strictly, and an interesting side benefit is that most of my cravings went away, I have gained some weight, and I have more energy. Lastly, I am under treatment for anxiety and mental health issues, and that has improved my stress-management skills profoundly. So the answer is not a simple one, but a wholistic one; treat the whole body and the mind/emotions as well. Good luck.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how to delete this post so I'm really sorry for the double post.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you very much Korga I will try your suggestions







.A few more symptoms I do get that I remember areFlu like symptoms - Nasal Congestion and Runny noses and those sort of things.Itchiness - It can go all over my body but mostly in my ears, nose, lady parts and my bottom (Anus) And also all over my body and my eyes. I have noticed an increasein the itching especially in the bottom.Burning in Stomach - I feel like my Stomach is going on fire sometimes this is especially true when I need to go to the toilet. But it's because the Parasites are busy burrowingtheir little toxic fangs in my Stomach.Coldsore - I think I may be getting a coldsore because I have a sore on my lip that never has been there it started yesterday. It turns out it was a different sore that I got not a cold sore.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello everyone it's me again just wanting to ask a quick question. How long does it usually take to get the results back from a blood and stool test? For those that have had it before and I live in Australia to thanks guys.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

About a week here in the UK.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahhhhh ok well it's been a little over a week in Australia and I haven't gotten them back yet. Would the doctor call me or do I have to go make an appointment to receive them?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would call the surgery if i were you.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah I might get mom to give them a ring and see how everything is going.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok so I found out from my parents about the results and they said they would call us if anything was wrong must be how things work in Australia.But they haven't called yet and it's been about 3 weeks I'm confused and everything is getting so much worse my health is in decline.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Just find out if the results are in and make appountment.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Make an appointment and go in and ask for the results.YOU are in charge.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Your right I'm going to go and ask my parents if I can have an appointment to get them.


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

I am in Australia and my bloods/stool samples took a week (5 working days). If there is an emergency, they would call you, but otherwise you have to make an appointment to go collect your results.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you so much miss sick.It all makes sense to me that they would call you if it was an emergency. I will definitely get my parents to book me an appointment because I really want to see my results.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Turns out after all I might have Parasites (Worms). The thing is everything came back negative including the stool tests but usually those ones are very inaccurate testing for Parasites.But what I get in my bowel movements and what I see in the toilet bowl definitely isn't undigested food after all I thought I was crazy at first but then it all dawned on me that what was in thereisn't what I ate that last previous nights but rather they are all white and differ in size and shape but mainly rice looking and Tapeworm segments.I will still be going to me GI Doctor on May 3rd and will probably get Gastroscopy and Colonoscopy done.And on another note I have done a lot of extensive research about Parasites and I have almost all of the symptoms that they describe I would suggest the possibility of Parasites for those that have IBS because it can happen even in very developed countries do research on them it wouldn't hurt and I'm not saying that everyone has Parasites.Because some people would be different they could have things like Food Allergies, SIBO, Chrohns or Ulcerative Colitis and other such things. But I know that mine was definitely caused by Parasites because I consumed Undercooked Beef Mince we had Hamburgers that night in early January. I never had any problems at all before I ate the beef.Parasites can also be contracted from a lot of things aswell as going to an undeveloped country or not washing your hands after using the bathroom and other factors.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would get a diagnosis of tapeworms first if i were you before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Indeed I will but that's going to be the hard part seeing as most of the stool tests come back negative.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont have parasites yet have bits in my stool every day,sometimes its food and sometimes it isnt.Ive read that white bits in the stool can just be harmless calcium deposits too.


----------



## celiac10+ (May 2, 2012)

Did they test for gluten sensitivities? Some of your symptoms could be linked to an intolerance or celiac disease. Here is a link to a great self test: http://www.wellcor.net/resources/articles/161-gluten-sensitivity-self-testAnother thing... IBS isn't always diagnosed after all other possibilities have been ruled out. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 18 then spent 10 long years trying to figure out why I had insomnia, irregular menstrual cycles, headaches, chronic sinus infections, dental issues, anemia, anxiety, and horrible horrible stomach issues in addition to my chronic gas and bloating. Turns out I have celiac disease what was determined after 7+ doctors told me I had IBS (without ever testing or asking about diet). Now, in addition to my gluten, dairy, and egg allergies, I do have IBS however this should have been determined only after thorough testing. Perhaps if my doctors hadn't been completely ignorant, 10 years of damage could have been prevented so that I could actually digest food properly at the age of 28.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Confused Girl said:


> Hello everyone it's me again just wanting to ask a quick question. How long does it usually take to get the results back from a blood and stool test? For those that have had it before and I live in Australia to thanks guys.


Blood tests should take no more than a few days. I am also Australian and have been there. I had multiple blood tests and the results were back in about 3 days. Not sure about stool tests. Personally, I think you need to be under the care of a specialist, but I'm just not sure what speciality. You have a lot going on and I really feel for you. It is going to be a long haul to get to the bottom of what is actually wrong, but be thankful that you are in a country where you can get the testing done and not be crippled financially. I had to have a colonoscopy/gastroscopy. I also had the following blood tests:F.B.C and diffESRC-Reactive ProteinCalciumPhosphateThyroid FunctionIgA (total)UreaCreatinine & ElectrolytesLFTCeliac SerologyCA 125Despite all of this, I still do not know what is the cause of my bowel symptoms (officially) although I have my main suspicion. You may have to just plod along slowly until you get to diagnosis. Linda


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey everyone how are we all doing?jmc09 - I never had any bits like that in my stool ever I may have had tiny bits of food in there but I chew my food thoroughly. Mine is definitely Tapeworm in origin and my GI Doctor said that my stool tests came back negative forParasites but it is still extremely likely that I do have them.celiac10+ - Yes I have been tested for Celiac and a whole range of other things through blood and stool and they all came back negative even for Celiac but the only thing that came back negative is very low iron which means I'm unexplainably Anemic which is also a common symptom for Worms as they leech your nutrients and I would be Vitamin B12 Deficient. And I also don't really have my period maybe only occassionly because I'm on the pill.Linda46 - I'm getting a Gastroscopy and Colonoscopy done aswell to see what the cause is.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Well it wont be negative if you can actually collect some if those white things and send to lab if that is what it us. Good luck.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Your probably right so next time I get some white things in my poop I will collect it and get it to the doctor asap.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm going in for my Gastroscopy and Colonoscopy tomorrow afternoon so that means I have to do the prep later this afternoon how fun







.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Ugh good luck. I had the colonoscopy but was too afraid for gastro


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Ugh now I know why you guys say the prep is so bad.1. It tastes so bad I was wretching violently luckily it stayed down.2. The Diarhea is so violent and projectile and it burns so bad I'm in for a really long night someone please kill me







.


----------



## Crazywoman (May 9, 2012)

Confused Girl said:


> Hey everyone I just need your help in figuring out what I could possibly have I will give you my complete list of symptoms. But beware this post could be ridicolously long so I'm really sorry about that.Diarrhoea - Sometimes would be loose and watery but most of the time just soft it can also have a really foul smell and sometimes come out a sandy color almost yellow. And I have seen a few unusual things in itbut I don't know if it's undigested food because most of the stuff in there I have never eaten. Also seen about 2 Tiny white specs and something lodged in one of them.Nausea - It practically is overwhelming and constant and feels like I'm going to throw up.Flatulence - I get it mostly in my bottom it can also be really overwhelming and constant and I feel these fluttering feelings in my stomach which let's me know gas is coming and the gas can also be warm and bubbly with no noise and itsometimes has a really bad smell.Tenderness in Stomach - It feels like I'm bloated but when you look at my stomach it's not bloated at all but it's very tender and tense when touched.Fecal Incontinence - I have had that for a little while but that problem is solved and out of the way thank goodness for that.Stomach Noises - It's not your average run of the mill I'm hungry feed me stomach noises it's more like I don't like whatever this is that's bothering me.Loud Bowel Noises - Those ones are notorious because it can become quite loud and disruptive and I can feel this constant rumbling all through my Intestines that go all the way to my Rectum.Mucus in stools - I have only had that twice but the second time I got it nothing came out but just plain mucus.Loss of Appetite - When I get Nauseaos I tend to stop eating and lose my appetite very easily.Increase in Appetite - This one has been happening a lot lately no matter how much I would eat I just want more and more I could out eat my brother now and he is a big guy.Unusual Cravings - This is another one that's been happening a lot normally the cravings would be for Sugar and Starchy and also Junky foods.Bloody Sputum - This only happened once I spat out what seemed like a jelly like substance and it had blood in it.Headaches - The good news is I don't get that much but on the rare occassion that I do it would feel like a hammer pounding in my head.Malaise - People I have been around say I look very pale and sickly.Weight Loss - People also say I have lost a tremendous amount of weight.Anemia - I have been Anemic because of the issue with my periods but that's cleared up now but I feel I'm becoming Anemic all over again.Fatigue - I would just be tired all the time and would constantly feel like falling asleep.Muscle Soreness - Yes I do get sore muscles a lot but this isn't normal.Pinching feeling - I get this pinching type feeling in my Intestines that also goes down to my Rectum and it feels like there is something in there biting me.Slithery feeling - Not only that but I feel like something is moving in my intestines and it's not the movement of gas because that's more a bubbly and sudden feeling.Anxiety - I have been suffering with this all of my life but I have noticed a big increase in my Anxiety.Depression - I just started to get this.Rashes and Eczema - I only experienced this while in Colorado for a Ski holiday first time I have been in really high altitude but that probably has nothing to do with thiswhat so ever.Unclear thinking - I sometimes have forgetfulness and everything associated with that.Leaky Gut - I probably had that for awhile.Dizziness - It get's quite weird and unusual.Heart Palpitations - I'm not sure if that's just my Anxiety or something else.Uncontrollable Anger - Sometimes I would go on these outrages when I really don't want to I have become quite aggressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazywoman (May 9, 2012)

Have you ever been to a Endocrinologist to have him test your thyroid levels and your adrenal gland? Some of your symptoms are the same as mine and I have hyperthyroidism and IBS.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey crazy woman yes I did go there to get tested but it came back negative.The Gastrosocopy and Colonosocpy went amazingly well I'm still having really horrible D but it's common to have that.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello everyone here to tell you about my Gastroscopy and Colonoscopy.So far everything went good and I had my well needed sleep after a horrible night of having to get up and run to the bathroom let me tell you theprocedure itself is so much better than the prep I had to be put on IV fluids because it got pretty bad.Anyway what they did find was I had Mild Gastritis in my Stomach and they also removed a small polyp 5mm from my sigmoid colon. I will be having a followup visit from my GI to see the remaining results and the biopsies I still definitely suspect that Parasites have a role in all of this.As I have never in my life had any of this happen to me but who knows.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Confused Girl said:


> Hello everyone here to tell you about my Gastroscopy and Colonoscopy.So far everything went good and I had my well needed sleep after a horrible night of having to get up and run to the bathroom let me tell you theprocedure itself is so much better than the prep I had to be put on IV fluids because it got pretty bad.Anyway what they did find was I had Mild Gastritis in my Stomach and they also removed a small polyp 5mm from my sigmoid colon. I will be having a followup visit from my GI to see the remaining results and the biopsies I still definitely suspect that Parasites have a role in all of this.As I have never in my life had any of this happen to me but who knows.


If you don't mind me asking, are you are drinker? Gastritis often occurs in those who drink or take drugs like painkillers. Your symptoms can certainly now be explained a little bit by the gastritis.I also responded pretty badly to the colonoscopy prep and ended up dehydrated, despite drinking lots of water. I am very slim, so I think this has a bit to do with it. Linda


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

No I barely drink anything only on very special occasions and I don't even really take painkillers only if the pain is unbearable so that is not what caused my Gastritis.Yeah I'm very underweight because my illness is making me loss a lot of unexplained weight so the prep really didn't help either way.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Confused Girl said:


> No I barely drink anything only on very special occasions and I don't even really take painkillers only if the pain is unbearable so that is not what caused my Gastritis.Yeah I'm very underweight because my illness is making me loss a lot of unexplained weight so the prep really didn't help either way.


Hi again,What blood tests have you had so far and did you get the stool test done? I'm interested in what they have ruled out so far. I will be interested (seeing that you are a fellow Australian) if they send you to a dietician for malabsorption issues. I am currently in the middle of testing for this. I've had the lactulose test and will be having the fructose next week. Even though I am slim, my bowel issues never caused me to lose weight. I think this is a red flag for doctors when dealing with bowel issues because IBS generally does not cause weight loss. It will be interesting to see what they come up with in your case. Linda


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure but they ruled out Celiac and Thyroid and a few other issues I'm not entirely sure as the blood tests were for a wide variety of things but they got ruled out exceptthe Anemic part.Yeah usually Weight Loss definitely isn't associated with IBS at all.


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

Could you elaborate a bit on your unusual cravings? Is it just for foods you don't usually eat often, or actually inedible things?Pica is fairly rare so probably unlikely, but vitamin deficiencies might cause some of the things on your list, and pica is caused by iron deficiency specifically.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I would usually go for Sugary, Starchy and Fatty foods like French Fries, Candy, Chocolate, White Breads, and a lot of those similar foods.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Great news I'm finally getting this thing solved once and for all I went to my Dietitian today and she said that my problems are definitely that of Parasites (Worms).So what I'm going to be doing at the moment while I'm going away for a few days is take some over the counter worming medicine and also going to get more testing forParasites to indicate which one I have and then further treatment goes from there I finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. And I thank my Dietitian for talking somesense into my mom as she believes it had nothing to do with Parasites (Worms).


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

If you could maybe give me some more of your symptoms I could maybe have a better idea.You should be asking your doctor about this because I can't exactually diagnose you as I'm no doctor but it does sound to me like it's just irritation from having a lot of Diarrheawhich can cause a very itchy butt.But by no means do get further testing for Parasites maybe a lab called Metametrix or something like that they are good for testing the types of Pathogens in people that would otherwisehave negative testing in other labs.


----------



## Loriz23 (Jun 13, 2012)

What over the counter meds are you getting for the worms? I have been having some similar symptoms such as weight lost, noisy bowel all the way to the rectum, stomach constantly growling and rolling sensations in my abdomen. Luckily, I have no pain or bowel issues. I have had every test that you have had and they all came back normal. I have not been tested for parasites. My doctor feels that because I have no diarrhea or pain that it is not a parasite. I have been dealing with this for 6 months.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Lancschick - yes it probably is I suggest using a special ointment next time you get Diarrhea it should stop the burning because that iswhat aggravates the itching sensation.loriz23 - Sorry I really can't diagnose you but definitely see a doctor. But it does sound a little bit like Parasites but you would have to have Bowel issues and pain lots of it to but I would definitely gettested for Parasites and other things just incase but I don't think it would be Parasites. But by rolling sensations in abdomen could you describe that more for me? Because yes you can definitely feel wormsmoving inside of you. And for the med part I used Combantrin.


----------



## Loriz23 (Jun 13, 2012)

My father in law had a tapeworm and did not realize it until it presented itself in the restroom. He never had pain or major bowel issues. The rolling sensation that I experience feels like something is moving inside of me. If I place my hand on my stomach I can actually feel it.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow that sounds exactually like what I have the movement and everything it's very possible that you do have a big worm I would certainly get it checked out.I also feel it bit inside my intestines everytime it does that I have to punch my stomach and that worsens it which is a pain in the bum I also get kicking and it can be at different frequencies also poking likefeelings like a baby is inside me but I'm definitely not pregnant. The movement also happens when I eat something it likes or doesn't like and it can also happen at random times and it can be silent for awhile I think it's tricking me into thinking it's not there the little stupid thing.The thing is I definitely think you would have a big worm because people who have them report movement and biting and kicking, pokingmine all started on the 4th month so that definitely means something I'm guessing I'm dealing with one big Tapeworm but who knows I'm going to get a lot more testing done to find this hidden invader and kill it once and for all.Good luck to you and let me know what your results are and how your going?


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

Just thought I would add the new symptoms I have started experiencing the past 6 months I have had the big bugger.Muscle Twitching - It goes through my entire body it can sometimes be one twitch then go onto a different part of the body andsometimes it can have a twitch attack that goes on for a few seconds or so on other parts. This would be due to a defiecency I reckon.Vommitting - I had one lovely episode when I was on holidays it was so terrible.Weakness - I feel like I'm just wasting away pretty much.Joint Pain - Some of the time I will get really bad pains in my knees and elbows and my back and neck.Abdominal Pain - Yes I have a lot of general abdominal pain and pain and spasms in the intestines.Fever - I think I'm starting to get fevers but I'm not entirely sure but I do get awful chills when I get the flare ups.Bloating - Oh boy I look like I'm pregnant not a good look for an underweight girl.Dry Skin - My skin looks a little bit scaly and they feel dry.Dry Hair - My hair can go from dry to very oily.Brittle Hair - I can see where the ends are splitting and also breaking off.Hair Loss - I'm losing so much here it's not funny I can run my fingers through my hair and have a bunch in my hand.Mood Swings - My mood has been very unreal since this has happened I would be angry one minute then the next I would be crying.Nervousness - I do get this one a lot but it has become quite frequent.Restlessness - This one I hate I really do.Drooling While Asleep - I would wake up with gobs of drool coming out and my pillow wet with drool.Disturbed Sleep - I hate this one aswell I would wake up at all different times of the night and just be like go back to sleep.Muscle Cramping - I have been having this one quite a bit and it really hurts.Pain in the Navel - This one I truly hate because it would pretty much cause a flare up.Pains in my back, thighs and shoulders - It would be a pretty distinct pain it could be arthritic or dull and crampy.Excessive Saliva - I would have enough Saliva to fill a cup.Respiratory Problems - My Asthma has been playing up again.Body Odor - My body odor is so strong smelling it is so bad I would probably have to go through a million roll on deodarants.Dark Circles Under Eyes - This one is very bad and noticable.I also suffer from Nocturnal Diarrhea that keeps me up all night in the bathroom I hate it and the shocking symptoms that accompany it doesn't help.My immune system would probably be stuffed up to so I will need to get that one checked out aswell.I'm also thinking that I definitely have a few Vitamin and Mineral Defieciencies and Malabsorption problems that I will need to get tested for most definitely. Tapeworm would be the big clue here.And also I'm wanting to get the blood tests for my White blood cells (Eosinphils) to see if they are high and also my Immunogloblin checked to see if it's low and a few other things that IWould like have done. Then I'm going into more stool testing from somewhere like Metametrix or somewhere I can find in Australia. On the plus note anything I experience I will definitely report here take care everyone and I hope you all find the solution to your problems remember there is hope.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

That's good to hear Lancschic yeah Diarrhea can do that good stuff get that itching out of the way 







all the best.


----------

